# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  wanna know arabic?
let me know if u wanna know some arabic,
I know German, ferench, some russian  :: 
sebastiankrahl
hotmail

----------


## Souljacker

I really do, but I have no idea of where to start.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

Lemme know when you wanna practice some ferench!!

----------


## CaMieyLaAa``--

well , i only know few words
coz i learned arabic when i was still in junior hi-school
and i got 9 for this subject *LOL* 
well im not trying to be proud of my self right now
but d words that i still remember till now .. such as
fahintum??? i dont really sure bout d spelling
naam = right?^^
La = no
wa = and
a la = above 
am i right??   ::

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

fahintum??? i dont really sure bout d spelling *correct!*
naam = right?^^ *yes!*
La = no **nods**
wa = and *you're on a roll*
a la = above *100%!!  Good job!!*   

> am i right??

  
Yeah!!

----------


## girl_from_sky

Hi, my name's  Yana. I'm the secons year course full-time student of language  department. I speak Russian (it's my native language), English and German.  So, I'd like to speak Arabic language. If you can help me, I'll be very very happy. My e-mail rosa-mimosa2026@yandex.ru. Keep in touch

----------

